# Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich



## dispostar (30. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Schwimmteichler,

auch ich habe dieses Jahr vor einen Schwimmteich zu bauen. Er soll in einer L-Form an meiner Terasse entlang laufen. Es soll einen etwas höher liegenden Filterteich geben, der vom Schwimmbereich getrennt ist (siehe Plan - roter Bereich). Allerdings weiss man eine solche Abtrennung am besten löst? Reicht mein Lehmboden als Trennung aus, oder hält dieser dem Wasserdruck nicht stand?
Schaut euch doch bitte meine Planung an und schreibt was ihr davon haltet. 
Danke und Gruss aus der Eifel


----------



## Digicat (30. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Servus Dispostar

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich Herzlich Willkommen

Ich nehme einmal an das der Filterteich wesentlich seichter als der Schwimmteich wird ...
Demzufolge hast du eine Stufe, exakt bei der Abtrennung.
Auf diese Kante würde ich aufmauern und eine Vertiefung für den Wasserfall aussparen.

Wie Tief soll der Schwimmteich werden und wie Tief der Filterteich.
Kannst den Filterteich ein bisserl detailierter Darstellen .... Funktionsprinzip/weise ...


----------



## dispostar (31. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Helmut, mein Name ist Tom und ich danke dir für deine Nachricht. 
Du hast recht, der Filterteich wird natürlich etwas seichter sein haben am liebsten sogar mit verschiedenen Ebenen.  
Allerdings bin ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, diesen im Bereich der Abtrennung so seicht auslaufen zu lassen, dass hier nur wenig Erde abgetragen wird und somit die Stabilität erhalten bleibt.
Danke für diesen Tipp.

Zur Funktionsweise:
Dem Schwimmbereich wird per Skimmer Wasser entzogen, welches dem ca 20 cm höher liegenden Filterteich über ein Dränagerohr, welches in Spiralform auf dem Boden liegt, zugeführt wird. Der Filterteich ist mit verschiedenen Kiesschichten gefüllt und 
mit Wasserpflanzen bestückt. Das gereinigte Wasser fliesst über einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder zurück in den Schwimmbereich.
Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe wird der Schwimmteich etwa 37m³ fassen, der Filterteich etwa 9,5³. Skizzen mit Bemassung werde ich noch posten.

Gruss an alle, Tom


----------



## Digicat (31. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Servus Tom

Da solltest aber bevor das Wasser dem Filterteich zugeführt wird, eine Grobabscheidung installieren .... sonst verschlammt der Filterteich viel zu schnell.

Später mehr ... jetzt geht erstmal in die Arbeit ....


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Tom,


dispostar schrieb:


> Zur Funktionsweise:
> Dem Schwimmbereich wird per Skimmer Wasser entzogen,



ein Skimmer alleine wird nicht reichen, eine Bodenabsaugung muß auch vorhanden sein !

Wie bekommst du denn sonst das Zeug weg was auf den Boden abgesunken ist ?

Axel


----------



## allegra (31. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo,
also bei unserem Teichprojekt wird auch mit Skimmer und Pumpe gearbeitet. Wir wollten nur wenig Technik und haben entsprechend viel Fläche.
Bodenablauf haben wir auch diskutiert. Aber das wird ziemlich teuer. 
Deshalb werden wir eben fleißig mit dem Teichsauger , und vor allem regelmäßig!, pflegen.und die Schwimmzone sauber halten.
Das macht dann halt Arbeit und kostet Zeit, aber es istr mir auch ein Veregnügen ;-)
Erdmuthe/Allegra


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*



allegra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also bei unserem Teichprojekt wird auch mit Skimmer und Pumpe gearbeitet. Wir wollten nur wenig Technik und haben entsprechend viel Fläche.
> Bodenablauf haben wir auch diskutiert. Aber das wird ziemlich teuer.
> Erdmuthe/Allegra



Wie wäre es dann mit einer Pumpe mit 2. Eingang, wie die OASE Pumpen. Du legst die Pumpe auf den Boden und schliesst der Skimmer am verstellbaren Pumpen eingang an.

Da du eine Pumpe sowieso brauchst, entstehen keine mehrkosten.

Axel


----------



## dispostar (31. März 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> 
> ein Skimmer alleine wird nicht reichen...
> ...



Hallo, 

also doch eine Bodenabsaugung, das habe ich schon befürchtet ;.). Klingt ja auch vernünftig. Wo wirkt die eigentlich am Besten? In der Mitte des Teiches mit Gefälle, oder in der Nähe des Skimmers (in Windrichtung)?

Zum Thema Grobabscheider hatte ich gedacht, ich baue die gleich im Filterteich unter der gröbsten Kiesschicht mit ein und als Reinigungsöffnung einen Bodenablauf zu meiner Sickergrube. Allerdings muss ich hier noch rausfinden welche Möglichkeiten es gibt dieses Reinigungsrohr zu öffnen und zu schließen. Was haltet Ihr hiervon, meint ihr das dies funktionieren könnte?

Gruss Tom


----------



## günter-w (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Tom willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Die Bodenabsaugung kannst ja nach dem NG prinzip bauen die ist recht einfach und funktioniert recht gut. Mit einem T-Stück kannst du noch ein Skimmer anschließen und mit einer Klappe an der Bodenabsaugung steuern oder die Saugtechnik wie NG verwenden. Bodenabsaugung hab ich festgestellt ist am effektivsten wenn sie gegenüber dem Einlauf ist dann wird der gesamte Teich gleichmäßig durchströmt.und alles was in der schwebe ist wird langsam zum Absaugpunkt bewegt. Die größte Wirkung hast du beim  schwimmen.


----------



## dispostar (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mal versucht, mein Vorhaben zu Zeichnen - hier nun das Ergebnis
Ich hoffe hr könnt euch was drunter vorstellen. Danke für die bisherigen Beiträge. 
Ich habe bei NG herumgestöbert und habe in deren Shop ein Buch - Anleitung für Schwimmteiche - gefunden. Ist diese Lektüre empfehlenswert?
Gruss Tom


----------



## nico1985 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Sieht gut aus die zeichnung! Als andere möglichkeit es da zu stellen könnte man es auch lego bauen!

gruß nico


----------



## renne40 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo
Habe selbs einen ST mit ca. 90.000 L Wasser und funktioniert fast wie du es willst: Schwimmbereich 5x8, Filterteich ca. 50 cm höher mit aufsteigender Kiesschicht und ausströmenden Draiagerohr, 1 Skimmerfilter von Savio mit 3-Wegeventil und bis heute glasklar!!
Sehe jeden Stein!!
MfG Rainer


----------



## dispostar (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Rainer,
Dein Schwimmteich sieht sehr sehr gut aus - hab mir grad deine Bilden angesehen. Ich wünsche mir dass ich das ebenfalls so toll hinbekomme. Deine Holzverkleidung gefällt mir auch gut. Wie hast du die denn gegen Auftreiben gesichert? Hast du im Filterteich einen Ablauf zum entfernen von eventuellem Schlamm oder verwendest du einen Grobfilter als Vorfilter? Welche Kiesarten hast du im Filterteich?

Gruss aus der Eifel
Tom


----------



## Roland67 (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Tom,

ich habe mir vor sechs Jahren einen ST mit ca. 90000 Litern Inhalt gebaut.
Viele Bekannte die schon einen St hatten haben nach meiner Planung gesagt dass der Teich niemals funktionieren wird weil ich für die 90tsd. Liter "nur" einen Klärteich mit ca. 3000 Litern gebaut habe.
Mein Teich ist auch wie in Deiner Planung rechteckig und sieht ausser der Holzverkleidung eher aus wie ein Pool.
Der Klärbereich ist in drei einzelne Teiche aufgeteilt die mit einem Bachlauf verbunden sind. Somit ist das gepumpte Wasser ca. 25 Meter unterwegs.
Der ST ist 2 Meter tief, die Klärzonen nur 20cm.
Ich hatte von Beginn an glasklares Wasser Bodenablauf habe ich keinen, nur eine Pumpe mit 7500L Leistung und eine Sandfilteranlage die nur in der heissen Zeit ca. 2 Std. am Tag läuft.
Im Klärbereich habe ich ca. 1,5 Tonnen Zeolith als Bodengrund, dieses nimmt die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser auf.
Extrem viele Wasserpflanzen entziehen diese Nährstoffe dem Zeolith wieder.
Man kann also mit dem richtigen Bodengrund den Klärbereich ruhig kleiner bauen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Roland.


Ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen zu Deinem Schwimmteich: 
Wann und wie wirst Du das Zeolith regenerieren?
Oder tauschst Du es einfach gegen neues aus? 
Was kostet solch eine Menge eigentlich?

Dass die Pflanzen die "Kraft" haben, einem Ionenaustauscher (was anderes ist Zeolith nicht) Ionen zu entziehen (dafür müßte die eingegangene chemische Verbindung wieder gelöst werden), kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Roland67 (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Annett,

Ich habe seither nichts gemacht, ist immer noch das gleiche Zeolith drin, denn selbst wenn das Material "verbraucht" ist eignet es sich hervorragend als riesige Ansiedlungsfläche für Bakterien.
Ich hab´s mir schon gedacht dass da wieder Skeptiker kommen, so war das bei mir beim Bau meines Teiches auch.
Einige Leute meinten damals dass das ganze nicht funktionieren wird und doch bin ich jetzt derjenige der einen klaren Teich ohne großen technischen Aufwand hat.
Ich bin auch nicht zu weit auf die Wasserchemie eingegangen, Fakt ist halt dass es funktioniert.
Ich habe eine gute Bezugsquelle für Zeolith, die Tonne kostete dort vor zwei Jahren 400 Euro inkl. Märchensteuer.

Gruß Roland


----------



## renne40 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

hallo Tom!1
Habe meine Holzverkleidung ca. 20 cm aussen einbetoniert und danach mit Kies hinterfüllt.
Habe in meinen Filterteich: 1.) Kiessteine (20-30cm), 2.) Kies (16-20cm), 3.) Lavastein (10-30cm), 4.) Kies (8-16cm), 5.) Blähtonbruch und zum Schluss 5cm feiner Kies zur Abdeckung.
Leider habe ich einen Putzschacht o.ä. vergessen!!  Hoffentlich bereue ich es nicht!!
Bei meinen Savio-Skimmer ist ein Grobfilter (Japanmatte) mit eingebaut und funkt gut!!
MfG Rainer


----------



## dispostar (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Rainer, 
ich werde meinen Filterteich am Grund mit Gefälle bauen, und an der tiefen Seite dann eine Reinigungsöffnung (Ablauf) einbauen. Hier kann ich dann in regelmässigen Abständen eventuellen Schlamm ablassen. Ich hoffe dass dann der Kies hier nicht nach einigen Jahren ausgetauscht werden muss, weil die Filterwirkung dahin ist.

Ich denke mal dein Grobfilter wird schon helfen, die Schlammentwicklung zu reduzieren.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Roland.


			
				Roland67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab´s mir schon gedacht dass da wieder Skeptiker kommen, so war das bei mir beim Bau meines Teiches auch.


Meiner Meinung nach hat eine gesunde Portion Skepsis noch keinem geschadet. 
Nur durch nachfragen kann man dazu lernen... und dafür sind doch alle mehr oder weniger hier. 
Wie bekommst Du den Mulm vom Boden, wenn Du keine Bodenabsaugung hast?

Gibt es irgendwo Bilder von Deinem Schwimmteich zu sehen? Leider hast Du (noch) kein Album angelegt und in den anderen Beiträgen ging es nur um einen selbst gebauten Eiweißabschäumer von Dir.


----------



## Roland67 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filterteich*

Hallo Annett,

ja das stimmt, ich bin auch hin und wieder skeptisch.
So war es bei mir als ich hörte was manche Leute für Technik ausgeben, ein Teich ohne UVC, Bodenablauf und einem sehr grossen Klärteich wird nicht funktionieren usw.
Den Mulm in meinem Teich sauge ich ca. alle 14 Tage mit dem Bodenabsauger meiner Filteranlage ab, dauert ungefähr 15 Minuten.
Wenn im Teich geschwommen wird ist eine Absaugung nicht nötig, dann wird der Mulm ja aufgewirbelt  und vom Skimmer "gefressen"
Hab nur ein paar alte Fotos gefunden, aber auch welche auf denen der Zeolithteich zu sehen ist.
Die nächsten Tage mach ich mal aktuelle Fotos
Bis dann...

Gruß Roland


----------

